# HELP injured pigeon - harrogate UK



## p_prod_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

There's a pigeon outside work in Harrogate and my vets simply said "bring it in an we'll euthanise it" - where else can I call as i don't want it to be put to sleep in case it's something which can be healed


----------



## ian price (Feb 25, 2008)

what breed is the pigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Destroying a bird without any idea of its injuries (nature or extent of) is disrespect for it's life. That is definitely not a vet I would use. 

Please do try to catch the bird if it is injured or looks sick, we can then further help you assess the issues and find a rehabber that is local to you. We have many excellent rehabbers in the UK and they can help guide you.

Here is a link on catching the bird, if he is still spunky:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Here is a resource, that may have pigeon friendly resources for your area:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

I will edit your title of your thread so our UK members can direct their attention to it.

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi. Harrogate in the UK I guess??

Is this a feral pigeon or a racing pigeon (rings on leg) or even a woodpigeon? Can you describe a little what is wrong with it? How does it look? If possible bring the bird inside away from predators.

Hang around, there will be someone on later who can point you in the right direction.


Beat me to it Trees!


----------



## p_prod_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, it's a wild pigeon. I don't know what to do - everyone keeps telling me to just leave it. Have thought about taking it home and keeping it in a spare dogcrate outside, but have been told it would prob die. 
I've found a phone number for a place in scarborough so sm going to try and call for advice - see if they can help being more local to me.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for worrying about the pigeon, it is probably something that can be fixed.

It is better to keep it inside, away from draughts and warm it up. This thread tells you the first steps to take.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822&referrerid=560

I not really familiar with bird rescue organisations in North Yorkshire but have referred birds to the Midgleys in Sheffield and have found them to be compassionate. They might know of someone closer to you.
http://www.voluntaryrescuecentre.org.uk/about.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I suggest the same thing, just bring it home and follow the link that Cynthia sent you, also after the bird is safe, you can probably take a pic or give us more information about what the pigeon has, if is something visible or not, that way we can all help you here, are many experts that can give you advices and tell you what to do.

And thank you for helping this bird.

Ivette


----------

